# About time....



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Went out tonight not expecting much with the way things were, but i caught one fish, and one fish only....



















I dont believe in bed fishing, those that do can go fly a kite. She was caught off a lay down near more sunken structure close to deep water. She went 8.2lbs


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Do you mean those who fish largemouth on beds go fly a kite...and by go fly a kite what are you implying 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Bed fishing, isnt fishing.....better?


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

And the only reason i bring it up, is because this fish im sure will be questioned as a bed fish, i dont want my name attached to that kind of fishing....


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

So the tour pros ain't fishin?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

avantifishski said:


> So the tour pros ain't fishin?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not what i said, in my OPINION, sitting on a bed is not what i call fishing, im a trophy hunter, and dont believe in messing with a bed, maybe im one of the few. This is an ethics topic, i just want it to be clear im not a bed fisherman. Any other lurker feel free to come out, its fine, i have my opinion, you have yours. Im not mad, far from, just feel bed fishing is wrong. If your a pro, and your family is depending on your check, go for it, im not one of those people, i fish to pull out the biggest fish i can, not cash checks, thats all


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Luns said:


> Not what i said, in my OPINION, sitting on a bed is not what i call fishing, im a trophy hunter, and dont believe in messing with a bed, maybe im one of the few. This is an ethics topic, i just want it to be clear im not a bed fisherman. Any other lurker feel free to come out, its fine, i have my opinion, you have yours. Im not mad, far from, just feel bed fishing is wrong. If your a pro, and your family is depending on your check, go for it, im not one of those people, i fish to pull out the biggest fish i can, not cash checks, thats all


Well I ain't no lurker for 1..2 bed fishing is fishing the girl goes rite back to the bed no doubt bout it..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

avantifishski said:


> Well I ain't no lurker for 1..2 bed fishing is fishing the girl goes rite back to the bed no doubt bout it..
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


And that's your opinion, I respect that, but take in account the people who have never caught a big fish and are going to mount it even though there are replicas for that. Or people who have no idea how to handle a fish and will drag it on the shore or keep it out of water for extended periods of time. Just a few examples......I just like big fish and wanted to share, not everyday you see 8lbers in Ohio. Feel free to ask Scum_Frog about my fish care process or the catch, he was there


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

The bass i caught werent on beds yet... the water is warm. But im catching mine off of structure... but then again i only caught one female soo far and she was chunky but not fat by all means. but nice catch!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice fish, thanks for putting your big catch back for another day. I agree with you if we want a memory of a big catch take a picture, have a replica mount made.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Great looking fish congrats!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice bass!!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

nothing wrong as long as the fish goes back and lives, right? I caught a 13 inch bedding bass once, saw a 8 pound plus fish bedding and was casting everything in my tackle box at it.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome!!!! 

Got any more details on the catch? VERY iMPRESSIVE!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Awesome!!!!
> 
> Got any more details on the catch? VERY iMPRESSIVE!!!
> 
> ...


Fish was caught in NW Ohio, near Upper Sandusky, on a jig, off a laydown near some deep water structure. Water temperature I'd say was in high 40s. Wind was NE at 8mph with pressure at 30.48.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

I live in upper was it in #1 or #2?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats...that is a toad anywhere in the country!!!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Res #1 ......I couldnt believe the fish when he set the hook.....it was INSTANTANEOUS! As soon as the jig hit the bottom it was "theres a good one" BOOM hook-set then you seen the fish come out and I was in awe.....I have never seen a fish break 8lbs and it was ridiculous....the thing that got me was the GIRTH on the tail!!!! all the way to the tail fin it had to of been around 1½" wide or better.....ridiculous....no net made it fun as well.....talk about being nervous trying to reach down in cold water and not mess up grabbing this fish lol. Heck of a fish man and I was very happy with Luns fish handling practices.....talk about getting the hook back in the water quick and thoroughly. Hopefully I can hook this hog sometime as well!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

My biggest to date, no where near that big, was on a jig. No better way to do it, we'll done!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

man, i was feeling good about the 2 fish i caught today that went 4 and 5 lbs... then i saw this. real nice fish, that's a giant. water is two cold for the fish to be on beds, atleast here in NEO, it was 54 today...so anyone that knows what they're talking about probably wouldn't have accused you of that anyway, a few more weeks though and we'll have to watch taht debate unfold, once again.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Luns said:


> And the only reason i bring it up, is because this fish im sure will be questioned as a bed fish, i dont want my name attached to that kind of fishing....


Fishing during the "spawning" season automatically puts you in that boat. Not all fish spawn shallow and bigger fish usually also spawn first. She might of selected that laydown as a good spot for a bed and you probably did pull her off of a bed despite the fact that you don't want to be associated with it.

I know you are all about trophy fishing but everyone knows trophy fish mostly come during the spawning season. A jig is a sure bet spawn lure too. If you were really hard pressed about not bed fishing or disturbing the spawn, don't fish during that time til summer. The guys that went for Dotty was all about trophy fishing too and guess what time they targeted her the most. I find nothing wrong with it if you put it back.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

legendaryyaj said:


> Fishing during the "spawning" season automatically puts you in that boat. Not all fish spawn shallow and bigger fish usually also spawn first. She might of selected that laydown as a good spot for a bed and you probably did pull her off of a bed despite the fact that you don't want to be associated with it.
> 
> I know you are all about trophy fishing but everyone knows trophy fish mostly come during the spawning season. A jig is a sure bet spawn lure too. If you were really hard pressed about not bed fishing or disturbing the spawn, don't fish during that time til summer. The guys that went for Dotty was all about trophy fishing too and guess what time they targeted her the most. I find nothing wrong with it if you put it back.


Thanks for the information on spawning, had no idea thats how it all worked.....

Was that fish on a bed, who knows, maybe it was. Point is though, i DIDNT sit on the bed if she was on one. So your whole pulling out Dottie point has nothing to do with what im talking about. I fish blind, no creeping around the water looking for big fish to empty my gear at to trigger a bite. I know, must sound crazy right? And if you knew i was a trophy hunter, youd know last year i was posting fish constantly over 6lbs throughout the year, not just early.

And like ive told everyone who has an opinion on how i feel about it, i respect your opinion, no harm no foul, ill just always have my side to tell afterwards


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Wasn't it brought up that you fish in a private pond? Do you hunt? Ever heard of fair chase hunting vs shooting trophy bucks at a feeder? To go out on a limb and say bed fishing is unethical is no better than fishing a pond(a private one at that) and claiming to be a trophy hunter. So I guess you were right, bringing up Dotty was pointless as she was in public waters.

Whatever floats your boat though man. I'm just jealous I don't have access to a private pond to fish and catch big ones like you. No harm. No foul. Cast and destroy!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

not surprised there's arguing about bass too. everyone LOVES them.


----------



## jbrownie (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe you would feel better if you took her out to dinner before you flip your jig in her bed 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

NiCE fish bro!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

jbrownie said:


> Maybe you would feel better if you took her out to dinner before you flip your jig in her bed
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I bet she eats the worm too! 

As a side note the Navy gave me a totally different idea of what "hog fishing" really is. Back then you had to nail them in their bed, our you couldn't win the tournament....Just sayin'

Mr. A


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

legendaryyaj said:


> Wasn't it brought up that you fish in a private pond?
> Whatever floats your boat though man. I'm just jealous I don't have access to a private pond to fish and catch big ones like you. No harm. No foul. Cast and destroy!


I don't limit myself to private ponds, I have a few great public waters around here that I have posted big fish from. But unlike some idiots I point the camera up so people have no idea where I am and blow my spot up.

On a serious note, I have a fish tank that when I want to post a big one all I do is grab a big one of my liking and run outside and take a pic so I can feel better about myself. Maybe you could come over and I could let you to the same seeing as I don't know if I've ever seen a quality fish from you? Cast and destroy though cowboy, yeehaw!!


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

The last thing I want to say on this thread is,I know calling out bed fishing was going to start drama, and I'm am idiot for doing that. With that said when I sent the pic to what I thought was a legit site here in Ohio the first thing I get asked " was it a bed fish?" So automatically I was taken a shot at after I was on a high from an amazing catch. So I apologize for letting that spill over in the initial post.

I know haters will always be out there. I just wanted to share a big bass from Ohio. I love seeing them/ catching them. So with that said I'm done posting in this thread, those who want to enjoy it can. The others can continue to discredit the catch, either way just wanted to get that out there. Hopefully there are more toads posted soon, just please take care of the fish and get it back in the water sooner then later. And they have replica mounts now, don't kill the fish, throw it back, catch her again next year and get a replica made. Tight lines!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

First of all...ANOTHER GREAT FISH! CONGRATS!
Please post some nicer pics for those of us that just dream of catching a fish like that! 
I have not caught a fish anywhere close to that since I lived in SC in the late 80's- early 90's. Just over 6 is my best ever in OHIO and it was a Smallie!

I also WILL NOT Bed fish for Largemouth...most Ohio lakes in my area have a hard time getting a nice population of LM and sustaining them, so I try everything to give them a chance in my home lake!
I will not fish for LM until after all of the spawns are over, I will fish for Walleye, WB, and Crappie, and after they have all moved back out into the lake, then I will C&R Bass all Summer and Fall! 
LordOfThePunks turned me back on to Night Fishing again and that is now my favorite time to Bass Fish...I know a PB is coming soon!
Good Fishing and Continued Success Luns...I'm happy for ya!
Post some better pics for me!
Brent




Luns said:


> The last thing I want to say on this thread is,I know calling out bed fishing was going to start drama, and I'm am idiot for doing that. With that said when I sent the pic to what I thought was a legit site here in Ohio the first thing I get asked " was it a bed fish?" So automatically I was taken a shot at after I was on a high from an amazing catch. So I apologize for letting that spill over in the initial post.
> 
> I know haters will always be out there. I just wanted to share a big bass from Ohio. I love seeing them/ catching them. So with that said I'm done posting in this thread, those who want to enjoy it can. The others can continue to discredit the catch, either way just wanted to get that out there. Hopefully there are more toads posted soon, just please take care of the fish and get it back in the water sooner then later. And they have replica mounts now, don't kill the fish, throw it back, catch her again next year and get a replica made. Tight lines!


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Dont see what the big deal is. On a bed not on a bed.....Super nice fish no matter when or where you caught it. Public or Private lake \ pond you dont see 8#ers every day in Ohio.

He!! Of a catch and a beautiful fish.

IF you want to get right down to it. Why is nobody making a big deal about anglers taking pictures of these fish lying on the carpet of the boats, floor of boat, and ground next to their fishing rods. This kills the fish or makes them sick by removing the slim coat. Before any of you get on me for doing it in my photo album, yes I have done it to a few bass before I realized and witnessed firsthand the damage it can do to the fish.

Again Luns, he!! Of a catch....yes I am jealous and wish you all the luck in your fishing year. I hope I can get one like that this year.....ps you make me sick!!! 
Just kidding!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

You're right...we don't need to "Dog" each other about taking care of our resources but some education may be needed...not everyone knows that the slim coat is delicate and protects the fish from all the crap we dump into the water! Most don't know how to extract a deep hook, or if it's true or false that an injured Bass won't go back to the Bed!
I am very particular about Bass...only because the lakes in my area don't have large populations due to mis-management, drawdowns, and non-prosecution for size and creel limits, etc....the stream smallies are also now being caught for food....I guess I care because I know how hard it is to bring them back to my area!
Since Hurricane Ike blew through in '07, The "Friends Of CJ" have spent alot of their own time, money, and hard work every year, to help improve OUR fishery with Cover and habitat projects....and it WAS, JUST NOW starting to get better! 
The Bad thing is that every year more and more Bass from 6 inches to 5 pounds are being taken from the lake and the fishery will not get better until the State decides to do something to help us!






Bass_Hawg said:


> Don&#8217;t see what the big deal is. On a bed not on a bed.....Super nice fish no matter when or where you caught it. Public or Private lake \ pond you don&#8217;t see 8#&#8217;ers every day in Ohio.
> 
> He!! Of a catch and a beautiful fish.
> 
> ...


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Luns said:


> The last thing I want to say on this thread is,I know calling out bed fishing was going to start drama, and I'm am idiot for doing that.* With that said when I sent the pic to what I thought was a legit site here in Ohio the first thing I get asked " was it a bed fish?" So automatically I was taken a shot at after I was on a high from an amazing catch.* So I apologize for letting that spill over in the initial post.
> 
> I know haters will always be out there. I just wanted to share a big bass from Ohio. I love seeing them/ catching them. So with that said I'm done posting in this thread, those who want to enjoy it can. The others can continue to discredit the catch, either way just wanted to get that out there. Hopefully there are more toads posted soon, just please take care of the fish and get it back in the water sooner then later. And they have replica mounts now, don't kill the fish, throw it back, catch her again next year and get a replica made. Tight lines!


would love to here more about this... I happened to see your photo on another ohio site, and they had nothing but good things to say about the catch... and, if there is more, I apologize, but how is asking you if it was a bed fish taking a shot at you? its a legit question and its not as if everyone thinks its such a horrible thing like you've made it out to be. 

again, if there is more to it then what you have mentioned, I apologize but the person that runs that site is a good guy and he cares a lot about this industry and you just took a public shot at him because he asked you the terrible question of "was it a bed fish"... like said before, its very possible that fish was on a bed. just because you weren't sitting there looking at it doesn't mean you did less damage and since your only concern is for the welfare of the big bass you hunt for, then fishing during this time of the year seems like a bad idea... 

seriously, you are basically just arguing semantics at this point.

and by the way... bed fishing isn't nearly the "shooting fish in a barrel" scenario everyone makes it out to be. its far more difficult then most people realize, there is an art to it and there are very few people in this world that are consistently good at it... people have been bed fishing for centuries, and bass are still everywhere


no matter what, that fish is seriously impressive... good job, but even if you had caught it on a bed, I wouldn't have thought any less of it, because I know how difficult a bedding largemouth female can be to catch.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

I told myself i wasnt going to get back in this thread, but since your saying im calling out someone i have no choice.

You have no idea what *site(S) * notice the S on the end, i sent the pics to. So dont automatically think and start ish without knowing where the photos were actually sent, or if there is history between both parties. Its kind of gotten to the point that after the negative feedback you get on big bass, which isnt just in Ohio, its all over, (i have alot of friends on the west coast and its terrible out there) but its why a lot of people are private. I guess i need to think twice about it now before posting these fish. Like ive stated before i just like seeing giant Ohio LM, instead of people enjoying them, they have to be picked apart. Times are different i guess, and its sad.....

So again, im done i guess until the next person wants to beat a dead horse i tried to kill and offer an appology for.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Luns said:


> I told myself i wasnt going to get back in this thread, but since your saying im calling out someone i have no choice.
> 
> You have no idea what *site(S) * notice the S on the end, i sent the pics to. So dont automatically think and start ish without knowing where the photos were actually sent, or if there is history between both parties. Its kind of gotten to the point that after the negative feedback you get on big bass, which isnt just in Ohio, its all over, (i have alot of friends on the west coast and its terrible out there) but its why a lot of people are private. I guess i need to think twice about it now before posting these fish. Like ive stated before i just like seeing giant Ohio LM, instead of people enjoying them, they have to be picked apart. Times are different i guess, and its sad.....
> 
> So again, im done i guess until the next person wants to beat a dead horse i tried to kill and offer an appology for.


jesus dude, where is all this negative feedback? you completely invited the b.s. by attempting to make it sound like catching fish on beds is some lowly endeavor that you will not stoop to, other then that, nobody has said anything about the fish, nobody has questioned it, nobody has said anything negative at all.

relax bubba, I don't think anyone really cares if you caught a bed fish out of a private lake or not, and its not like anyone is calling you a liar.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Im relaxed, i stated that a long time ago, i think this is all a joke, and yes in my eyes bed fishing is lowly.....im still trying to figure out where it was stated that this fish was in a private lake? But thats the point, keep everyone guessing otherwise every tom, dick, and harry will be where i was at. I have no problem with an opinion, isnt that what an open forum is for? I just have a problem when someone makes assumptions and tries to start something where there is nothing....that horse still has air though!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Luns said:


> Im relaxed, i stated that a long time ago, i think this is all a joke, and yes in my eyes bed fishing is lowly.....im still trying to figure out where it was stated that this fish was in a private lake? But thats the point, keep everyone guessing otherwise every tom, dick, and harry will be where i was at. I have no problem with an opinion, isnt that what an open forum is for? I just have a problem when someone makes assumptions and tries to start something where there is nothing....that horse still has air though!


as stated on the ohiobassblog...

"Micah Lundy caught this massive 8.2 pound largemouth today on a jig off of a shoreline laydown in a private body of water"


honestly, im really not trying to start anything, awesome fish... but you have to expect people to get defensive when you attack guys who bed fish... especially when you do it the way you did it, starting out...

not a big deal, hope you keep posting the pics...


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'd be proud of that piggy even if I caught it out of the freaking live well! You just don't see fish like that very often, when you do, you gotta tip your hat!

I haven't been on this site that long but it's changing quick. Too bad IMHO

Mr. A


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> as stated on the ohiobassblog...
> 
> "Micah Lundy caught this massive 8.2 pound largemouth today on a jig off of a shoreline laydown in a private body of water"
> 
> ...


Again dude, who said it was that site? I sure as he!! didnt. Thanks for throwing my name out there though I really appreciate it dipsh!t....


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

so your name on one website is fine but not on another... man, you are something else.... and did you not say "not sure where private lake was mentioned" I simply showed you where I saw it.... 

don't want your name on the internet but offer it up to a site with pics?
don't want catch bed fish but fish during the spawn?

whos the dipshit?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Luns said:


> Im relaxed, i stated that a long time ago, i think this is all a joke, and yes in my eyes bed fishing is lowly.....*im still trying to figure out where it was stated that this fish was in a private lake?* But thats the point, keep everyone guessing otherwise every tom, dick, and harry will be where i was at. I have no problem with an opinion, isnt that what an open forum is for? I just have a problem when someone makes assumptions and tries to start something where there is nothing....that horse still has air though!


I guess I should have quoted this and bolded it for you so you could clearly see why I mentioned the ohio bass blog comment... I know it was really difficult to figure that tangled web out.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> so your name on one website is fine but not on another... man, you are something else.... and did you not say "not sure where private lake was mentioned"


That is one of the sites i sent it to....want a back story on it???

I sent him the pic, not my name, not where i caught it, not what i caught it on....

Next thing i know, i caught it on a swimbait on a private body of water, with my name attached to it. I didnt want my name with it, my username on the site was what i thought would be posted, i was wrong. And here we are today 

Im just a lowly dipshit who catches fish you can only dream about, your right, you win


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Heres more info for you mr officer...

word for word what i sent to him...

"Heres an 8.2lber i got tonight, figured id share....." 

and then i attached the pic


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> I haven't been on this site that long but it's changing quick. Too bad IMHO
> 
> Mr. A


Gotta agree with ya Mr.A. Some of these posts get out of hand faster then a jerry springer episode!. Get us all out on a lake together and someone's bound to get a fishing pole thrown at there head while someone else screams at another guy that "that's not his fish!" odnr would have to call swat to the lake by the end of the day! lol must of been that long winter i guess ..



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Luns said:


> Again dude, who said it was that site? I sure as he!! didnt. Thanks for throwing my name out there though I really appreciate it dipsh!t....


I saw this thread, clicked on it, about crapped myself when I saw the fish, and then read on to watch you try to start a fight with just about everyone that responded. No-one, at least that I saw, called you out for anything but you kept coming back in pretty much yelling out loud "you better not call me out!" You need to check yourself son. 

And, by the way, the best way to keep your name and photo off the net is to not post your name and photo on the net.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Luns said:


> That is one of the sites i sent it to....want a back story on it???
> 
> I sent him the pic, not my name, not where i caught it, not what i caught it on....
> 
> ...


man, the world is out to get you huh....

you asked where I saw that it was caught in a private lake... I showed you and then I get called a dipshit...

here you are, sending out pics of yourself all over the internet but desperately wanting to be anonymous and bragging about catching a fish full of eggs but condemning bed fishing... 

and yeah, I do dream about catching 8lbers(who doesn't), been lucky enough to have caught a few in my day, and I don't fish private waters (aka canned hunts)


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

PapawSmith said:


> And, by the way, the best way to keep your name and photo off the net is to not post your name and photo on the net.


trust me I won't make the mistake again, 2-5lbers can take the spotlight back in pics laying on shore or a stringer


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Luns said:


> I don't limit myself to private ponds, I have a few great public waters around here that I have posted big fish from. But unlike some idiots I point the camera up so people have no idea where I am and blow my spot up.
> 
> On a serious note, I have a fish tank that when I want to post a big one all I do is grab a big one of my liking and run outside and take a pic so I can feel better about myself. Maybe you could come over and I could let you to the same seeing as I don't know if I've ever seen a quality fish from you? Cast and destroy though cowboy, yeehaw!!


Luns,

You seem like a great guy but can't come to accept the fact that YOU are blowing this way out of proportion. As already stated, no one took a shot at you, you shot yourself.

On a serious note, you seem to get your jollies off posting pics of supposed monster bass without a certified scale to hopefully see other guys come admire you. Were you neglected as a kid so that's why you come here boasting and snap on everyone who doesn't swing on your nuts? I don't get off posting pics and seeing the world admire me so I have no need to post pics. Have I caught a 8? No but give me a private pond and I'm sure I can too. I have a Dead Twitch I'm itching to toss. Hudds and Cl8bait's too. 

No need to snap on anyone or call others names then say you haven't lost your cool.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

The dead twitch is no joke so I hope you have a rod that can handle it, depending on your other choices just keep in mind that just cuz it looks good doesn't mean it's worth it.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah, you kinda did shoot yourself. Fatally......


----------



## ohiobuckhunter (Aug 30, 2012)

That is a great fish. Your only my mistake was not falling out of the spotlight gracefully. One thing I have learned is that there is always some one out there that has caught a bigger fish than you... Unless you hold the world record and then it's only a matter of time!
Your 8+ pound fish is great, but for every fish picture that you post that big - some old timer has 2 bigger fish he never talks about.
You seem upset, stressed out or both. My unsolicited advice for you is to walk away. You caught a great fish - people are in awe of your ability and some are jealous. You got the reactions that you wanted and the real fishermen on the sight got to see a big bass. Great. 

One can only control his own actions. What works for you isn't always what works for others. If I choose to fish a spawning bed and hook into a 12 pound bass guess what; not only is it legal, but people will comment on how cool it was to see the picture and beg me to tell them the details. 

Bottom line: move on and stop the bull ****. This site was pretty cool a few months ago - now just seems like the old wives club. If I wanted to read the drama I'd join Facebook. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Can we have this thread removed or have me removed from it. Im sick of getting replies sent to my phone. No offense to anyone that replied i just find it kinda annoying. I come to this site to get info and give info. Not to listen to grown men bitch about bed fishing no offense again.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

ohiobuckhunter said:


> That is a great fish. Your only my mistake was not falling out of the spotlight gracefully. One thing I have learned is that there is always some one out there that has caught a bigger fish than you... Unless you hold the world record and then it's only a matter of time!
> Your 8+ pound fish is great, but for every fish picture that you post that big - some old timer has 2 bigger fish he never talks about.
> You seem upset, stressed out or both. My unsolicited advice for you is to walk away. You caught a great fish - people are in awe of your ability and some are jealous. You got the reactions that you wanted and the real fishermen on the sight got to see a big bass. Great.
> 
> ...


that wasnt the point. the OP's comments were...... a little contradictory. condemning bed fishing then fishing in the spawn when catching a bed fish is highly likely or catching a fish thats full of eggs is sort of like banning alchohol and then having a drink as a celebration. thats what started it all.
but i do have to agree, some of the arguements on here are petty, and pointless. although, with some of the stuff i see here (but not just here with both), it's no wonder why everyone grabs their gravity hammers and comes running in.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Rasper said:


> Can we have this thread removed or have me removed
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I've been waiting on that ever since I apologized, but everyone seems to be overlooking that part.


----------

